# TPF - Updates & Changes



## Chase (Nov 25, 2008)

All,

I wanted to take a few minutes to share my thoughts and give you updates on things that are changing with TPF. So, to begin with, I'll cut straight to the chase. After quite a few years of owning and operating TPF, I have decided to let go of the site. For those that are interested, I'll give you a little time line of TPF just for the fun of it. (If you're not interested, skip ahead a few paragraphs!  )

When I first started this site, it was more of an experiment and learning experience for me and I never dreamed it would turn into what it has become. I started it because I had an interest in photography, but I was also curious what it would be like to run a forum and I also wanted to learn about running a web server, making it work, etc. For the techies around, I actually started an early version on the site on a cheap web hosting plan I had with a hosting company and what I used were the FrontPage features that existed at the time for creating a pseudo "forum". It had just enough ability to basically create a page of links, and people could "respond" to the message on those links and it would created a nested way of viewing information on an otherwise very static web page. It was ugly, but it worked, was fun to learn about....and somehow...somehow a few people actually found it and used it. 

After letting that run for a while, I also started frequenting other sites and found some forums running "cool" stuff like phpBB and vBulletin. When I found out that phpBB was free, I had to give it a try. But then I also found out that I had to have a database to run it with and some additional access level to the site. All of these things also seemed to assume that it would be running on Linux (kinda tough to do with my little hosted service with front page extensions running). So, here starts the beginning what I'd consider to be the TPF you use today.

I started looking at various hosting options, learning about what it would take to have a database back end and get access to everything I would need. The more I looked, the more interested I got in the technical aspects, so I decided I'd use this as a chance to learn more about Linux by hosting the site myself. I had an old computer lying around and didn't think hosting the site on my computer running on my home DSL line would be a problem (besides, how many people were going to visit my little site anyway). So, after a little work, I managed to bring up a Linux server, get all of the appropriate goodies installed, including phpBB, and up popped the first version of TPF (this is about time I purchased the domain "thephotoforum.com" as well). At the time, I was doing some work on search engine optimization as a "side job", so what I had learned also helped me put the word out about TPF and things slowly, very slowly, started to happen.

As the site started to grow a little, I quickly discovered that my ultra-slow DSL wasn't going to do the job, so I opted to move to a business package with a whopping 768k upload speed.  Suddenly the site was more useable, but oops, there went all stability. My DSL line was up and down like a yo-yo and I would constantly be stuck resetting my router, etc. This went on for months, if not a year. I'm sure Terri, and some other TPF "Old-timers" remember those days well. It wasn't uncommon for the site to suddenly go down, and be down for hours until I could get back home and reset that @#*$(#* router! After battling this for what seemed like way too long, I decided to look for more hosting options and now I could afford to offset some of my hosting costs with wonderful new banner advertising that was starting to trickle some money my way.

I ended up finding some hosting packages (similar to what I've run on right up until a couple of weeks ago) that provided me with a dedicated server which gave me lots of room for growth, both in terms of bandwidth and server space. As we continued to grow, we ended up switching from phpBB to vBulletin and started looking for additional features to include such as the gallery, etc. Basically, this was the final step to get to what TPF is today. 

So now we have the current TPF and boy things are going well. Site is running great, membership is growing nicely, etc. Enter life!  When I first started the site, I had periods when I wasn't working, and then other times when I was doing a job that didn't demand a whole lot from me and meant many hours sitting in front of a computer. It was pretty easy to dedicate hours a day to the site. More recently, I've moved to jobs that require heavy amounts of travel and wear me out just a little more than in the old days. Oh, and did I happen to mention having a 2 year old running around the house as well? Needless to say, for quite some time I haven't been able to give TPF anywhere near the level of attention it needs or deserves. I've had all sorts of ideas about what I could do with the site, but none of the time to make any of it happen. After thinking it over for several months, I decided selling the site to someone who has both the enthusiasm and time it takes to invest into a site like TPF was the right thing to do.

Dan, one of the new owners, approached me quite a few months ago asking if I would have interest in selling the site. He has had a number of years of experience operating forums on a variety of topics (quite a few of these forums having been significantly larger than TPF). I was skeptical at first over what would happen to my poor site (maybe not unlike many of you feel about it now), but as Dan and I exchanged more email back and forth, and after getting a chance to speak with him on the phone about his thoughts for TPF, I was happy to find that I was talking to someone who I felt comfortable with and who I believed would continue to do his best to keep the feel of TPF alive. 

Over the past week or two, Dan (dascrow) and Doug (4nines - another fresh face here) have been working behind the scenes to migrate TPF to their servers and otherwise get things in order for the official transfer. That has now been completed and I'd like to ask you all to help welcome them to TPF! They will be making themselves available to answer questions and give you a chance to get to know them as well. I really believe they will be a great benefit to TPF and be able to give it the attention that I haven't had time to provide and help make this an even better place to talk about photography!

Lastly, I just want to say thank you to everyone for all of the years I've run this site. I've met many great friends and I've seen many peoples' lives change dramatically (including my own) in the time that I've been here. I intend to continue to be a part of TPF for the foreseeable future but, as of now, I am no longer at the helm. Thanks again to all of you for helping to make TPF what it is, and I'm looking forward to seeing where TPF heads in the future.

Please visit this thread to welcome Dan and Doug! http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146412


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2008)

There's nothing I can say now that I haven't said before, over the years. I've always found you to be a fair, reasonable, forward-thinking site owner. You took a little side project and made it into a major forum player on the web. Not everyone can do that - congrats to you, Sir. 

:salute:

And now, goodbye, as our owner.    You'll always be TPF's founder, though.    Thanks for giving us the forum. :hug::




Dan, Doug: Welcome to TPF, where we put the "fun" in dysfunctional.


----------



## Arch (Nov 25, 2008)

Massive amounts of respect from me dude, thanks so much for creating this site, one which im sure many people would agree has one of the friendliest and helpful vibes on the internet.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

Well said Chase.  Thank you for creating and nurturing the forum that we have come to love.  

And congratulations to Dan & Doug.  Welcome to the party eh!


----------



## dascrow (Nov 25, 2008)

First of all, I would really like to thank Chase and his mod team for building such a great photography resource. I've spent many hours as a a lurker over the past couple of months trying to learn more about photography and what gear to buy.  I realize what a great community TPF has and I'm proud to be a part of it now. I look forward to getting to know more of you and participating with the day to day conversations.  If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask here or send me a PM.

Thanks!
 Dan


----------



## Chiller (Nov 25, 2008)

Greetings from the cellar.    First off I want to offer a huge congrats for getting TPF started and having it grow to the place it is now.  When I joined here almost 5 years ago, there were under 1000 members, and now the membership is 36000.  TPF was the first forum I ever joined, and I learned most of what I know now from the members here. And you never kicked my arse out for posting all my creepy stuff. :lmao:
  Thank you for all your efforts, and time that you have put into TPF, and I know a lot of thankless hours have gone into this site.  Whatever your future holds now, I wish you all the best.  Take care my friend.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Chase for being the founder of TPF. My absolutely favourite forum in the whole www! I thought I'd best point that out just this once, since my post count would not lead anyone to think it was  .
Many happy years to you as member from now on!

Welcome Dan and Doug, "our" new owners.
I hope you know what you have let yourselves into    !?
Ah no. Great fun here.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks to Chase for all that has been done in creating TPF and getting it to the place it is now as a well run, well respected site for all those with an interest in photography. No where else could possibly have induced me to start photographing frozen chillis at 22:00 at night - go figure... 

To Dan and Doug, just remember...

:addpics:



welcome aboard...  :mrgreen:










PS. Beware of the penguin queen


----------



## dascrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> To Dan and Doug, just remember...
> 
> :addpics:




We don't want to scare all of you yet


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2008)

Bah If we have survived the scary Chiller photos we can survive some mugshots 
Welcome to the site and hope to see you round the place!

And now for the most important question - Canon or Nikon?











oh and yes do beware of the penguins!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

> And now for the most important question - Canon or Nikon?


If I'm not mistaken....it's neither Canon or Nikon (gasp)....


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2008)

is - is - is such a thing even possible?


----------



## dascrow (Nov 25, 2008)

ah, I was hoping this wouldn't come up so soon    I have a Sony a300.  I was deciding between a Canon XSI or the a300.  I picked up the Sony for a few reasons.  It was about $400 cheaper at the time and the money saved is going towards a new lens.  I've always had good luck with Sony products (from TV's, to point and shoot cameras, camcorders, monitors). This is my first DSLR and so far its been a good camera.


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2008)

how could it not come up on a photo forum 
what lens are you working towards and what do you find as your areas of interest ?
*yes this is TPF 20questions time *


----------



## 4Nines (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

My name is Doug and I will be here to help out with tech issues, support emails and to learn from all the great information that comes across this forum! I am a noob when it comes to cameras, but I am excited to get to know everyone and expand my horizons 

Right now I'm on the fence between a Nikon or Canon, but I'm sure after doing some more research the obvious choice will surface 

If anyone needs anything please don't hesitate to shoot me a PM!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't get yourself a Cannon. 
They make A LOT OF noise!
And noise is something you don't always want when it comes to photography.

Now if it were a "Canon" ... camera... that'd be another thing :greenpbl:


----------



## 4Nines (Nov 25, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Don't get yourself a Cannon.
> They make A LOT OF noise!
> And noise is something you don't always want when it comes to photography.
> 
> Now if it were a "Canon" ... camera... that'd be another thing :greenpbl:



LOL my first noob mistake! I can't promise that will be the last, but I will try my best to learn quickly :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 25, 2008)

4Nines said:


> LOL my first noob mistake! I can't promise that will be the last, but I will try my best to learn quickly :thumbup:


 
Don't you hate it when that happens! 

Thanks for a fantastic virtual place Chase!  I've met many friends through TPF and learnt so much here that has enriched my photographic experiences so much from the camera to the darkroom.

Top guy and again endless thanks for founding the best forum I've ever been a part of! :thumbup:


----------



## dascrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Overread said:


> how could it not come up on a photo forum
> what lens are you working towards and what do you find as your areas of interest ?
> *yes this is TPF 20questions time *




I'm looking at the Sony DT 11-18mm Super Wide-Angle Lens f/4.5-f/22 (SAL-1118) for more outdoor scenery shots and the Sony 18-250mm High Magnification Zoom Lens f/3.5-f/22 (SAL-18250) to replace the kit lens.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 25, 2008)

It's good to see all this sorted out.  Welcome aboard!

Chase: Thanks a ton for all your work on this place.  It feels like it was just yesterday I was getting way too drunk at your house, hanging out with my TPF friends.  I'm sad to see you go, but I guess when life intervenes, there isn't much you can do about it!


----------



## Synnove (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm new here but, I, for one, welcome our new robot overlords.  

Wait.  That's not it.  

I'm really happy to see this is such a smooth transition and that you guys will be around and part of the forum.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I have been so far.  It's full of helpful and friendly people and I'm sure you'll find it a great resource as you get started with photography.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard guys.  Isn't there a forum rule where users with <25 posts can't send or receive PMs?  So get cracking on that post count 

And Chase, thanks for making a place that a newb like me feels welcome, even after many years of being in operation.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 25, 2008)

bigtwinky said:


> Welcome aboard guys.  Isn't there a forum rule where users with <25 posts can't send or receive PMs?  So get cracking on that post count
> 
> And Chase, thanks for making a place that a newb like me feels welcome, even after many years of being in operation.



Or vote in polls!  I'm sure that's not an issue on Admin enabled accounts, though


----------



## kundalini (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Chase for the updated information.  Hopefully this will alleviate some of the anxiety of the past week.  This is the first ever forum I joined... for anything and I must say that you've done well.  What you do and where you go from now, may the winds be at your back and keep the sails full.

Okay, is the 20 questions game gonna be here or in the introduction thread?  




bigtwinky said:


> ... Isn't there a forum rule where users with <25 posts can't send or receive PMs? So get cracking on that post count ...


 I think the rank of Site Admin and TPF Tech trumps any rule.....   Owner doesn't hurt either.


----------



## icassell (Nov 25, 2008)

As a relative newbie to the forum, I had no idea of the inner workings, the personalities, etc.  All I know is that I have thoroughly enjoyed it and the people I've met here.   I also have appreciated the opportunity to post and critique.  Thank you so much, Chase, for all of your work.

It is time for me to become an official subscriber which I am doing at this very moment.

Ian


----------



## dascrow (Nov 25, 2008)

icassell said:


> As a relative newbie to the forum, I had no idea of the inner workings, the personalities, etc.  All I know is that I have thoroughly enjoyed it and the people I've met here.   I also have appreciated the opportunity to post and critique.  Thank you so much, Chase, for all of your work.
> 
> It is time for me to become an official subscriber which I am doing at this very moment.
> 
> Ian



Thanks Ian for your support!  This is a great site and we will do our best to keep it that way.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 25, 2008)

dascrow said:


> We don't want to scare all of you yet


 
Ya know, a lot of people have thrown out that excuse. But if people haven't been scared off by my ugly mug. Or Chillers scary but entertaining photos, we won't get scared off by you. Welcome to the site, I know you will be able to make this place your second home. We are a lively, often unruley bunch, but we know how to have fun and we are friendly. If you ever find yourself at a loss of what to shoot come on down to my section of the forum (Assignment threads.) We have some interesting things down there. 



4Nines said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Doug and I will be here to help out with tech issues, support emails and to learn from all the great information that comes across this forum! I am a noob when it comes to cameras, but I am excited to get to know everyone and expand my horizons
> 
> ...


 
Doug, my welcome also extends to you. Welcome we are happy to have you aboard our happy little site.. Welcome to the TPF family. We are often dysfunctional but we have fun. Like I said to Dan you are more than welcome to hop on down to the Assignment threads if you are ever at a loss as to what to shoot. Welcome to the forum!


Chase, thank you for creating my favorite place on the web. You truely have made my second home. I have learned so much since being here, and I have made some pretty good friends while here. I applaud your decision to grow in different directions and to enjoy your 2 year old. (congrats on the kid two years late btw.. ) Way to go!! You did it! 
So kidding there. Anyways thank you so much for a wonderful site, and I hope we will continue to see you posting and visiting the forum. :hug::


----------



## 4Nines (Nov 25, 2008)

The Assignment threads sound cool! I will definitely have to keep on eye on those :thumbup:


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 26, 2008)

4Nines said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Doug and I will be here to help out with tech issues, support emails and to learn from all the great information that comes across this forum! I am a noob when it comes to cameras, but I am excited to get to know everyone and expand my horizons
> 
> ...


 
The answer to this question is found in this complex equation: 3 = 5... so... that is basically saying that the ones that have choosen Canons (like myself) have figured out the meaning to this equation... and those that haven't figured it out have given up and choose Nikon.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 26, 2008)

Chase... thanks for starting this forum as I too have benefitted from this site like so many others that have. It is true this is a thankless job that you have done, but because of the work you have put into this site you have changed many a lives for the good. Thank YOU!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 26, 2008)

Chase, I have not enough words to say thank you for creating this amazing Forum! It's like my second family! I was totally impressed reading where and how TPF started, few of the old TPF-ers knew about it. I didn't...  Amazing job you've done. A heartfelt thank you to you, sir!  :salute::hail:

Dan and Doug, a warm welcome on board for both of you! This is undoubtedly the best and friendliest Photo Forum out there on the www, and I know we'll all keep it that way!

And now...  back to my fave thing this early in the morning: :coffee:


----------



## Chase (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the very kind words and also a big thank you for providing such a warm welcome to Dan and Doug. I still plan on spending a lot of time here, and it will be eye-opening to me to get my first chance of enjoying it from a non running-the-show perspective.


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2008)

Chase said:


> Thanks everyone for the very kind words and also a big thank you for providing such a warm welcome to Dan and Doug. I still plan on spending a lot of time here, and it will be eye-opening to me to get my first chance of enjoying it from a non running-the-show perspective.


Follow the guidelines and you'll do just fine.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 26, 2008)

Can I borrow that Terri? I may have a use for it....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 26, 2008)

terri said:


> Follow the guidelines and you'll do just fine.


 
I love it when you talk tough! :heart:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 26, 2008)

Chase, my heartiest congratulations, and thanks, for the creation and growth of TPF! As was the case for many others, this was the first forum I ever joined and it has been a fun experience. I have drooled over the fantastic photographs posted by the many talented photographers who are members here.  And through the friendly exchange of posts and PMs, I have established friendships with, and even met many, TPF members. I wish you well with your future, and thanks again for creating a fun, friendly and informative photography site.

Dan and Doug, welcome to you both!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    As I'm sure you have seen for yourselves, this is a great site with a fun and talented bunch of members. Jump right in and get to know us.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 26, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> PS. Beware of the penguin queen





Overread said:


> oh and yes do beware of the penguins!



^^^ Oh, and ignore these two.  A coupla troublemakers if you ask me.

Now, about the new penguin logo for the site......


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 26, 2008)

Also wanted to say thanks to Chase, it's been a fun two years or so on here, and even though I certainly have been less active on the forum lately, I have kept in touch with many from here and am really thankful to you for the great friendships I have made.  Not to mention the knowledge and the passion for photography that so many of us have developed! I'm glad that you plan to stick around, you're a fun part of this "community."  Thanks again for all your hard work.

Dan and Doug, welcome! Can't wait to get to know you.  

Eric.


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 26, 2008)

all the best Chase.

You helped me out a couple of times in the past with a few projects i was working on, even though you're time was precious (with a brand new baby and all), you didn't have to do that so i really appreciate it :salute:.

Welcome to the new guys aswell, you;ve got some big shoes to fill now you know!  :thumbup:


----------



## icassell (Nov 26, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Now, about the new penguin logo for the site......




Times are tough ... easier to take  pix of a stuffed penguin than to design a logo ...

wait ... she's canadian ... won't be stuffed tomorrow like us yanks ...


----------



## craig (Nov 26, 2008)

All of my Love & Bass to Chase and ALL those behind the scenes! Your tireless work has kept me interested for years. This site has grown before my eyes and I consider everyone on here to be a friend. 

And of course Love & Bass to dan & doug. I look forward to speaking with you guys. Especially look forward to the future of The Photo Forum. We are all here to help, so do not be shy. Welcome to the Family!!!!!!!! (insert cute and happy Smileys here)

Love & Bass


----------



## 4Nines (Nov 26, 2008)

We can't say thanks enough to everyone for all the warm welcomes! I can promise that we will try our hardest to fill these big shoes and hopefully we can make this home away from home just that much more cozy for everyone 

Warm wishes from the team and Happy Thanksgiving :cheers:


----------



## invisible (Nov 26, 2008)

I will join the lovefest and thank Chase for this forum. I've really learned heaps by just looking at other people's photos posted here. Hopefully the new owners will build on the many good (great) things that TPF has, and work even harder to uproot the few bad things that exist although people have been kind enough not to mention here.

Happy trails to Chase, and good luck to Dan and Doug!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 27, 2008)

ok, thanks for finally clearing things up a little! some people including myself were rather confused


----------



## Jedo_03 (Dec 1, 2008)

Makes you think... Behind the scenes there was a guy with an idea and a dream and he made it all work - for, and to, the benefit of tens of thousands of photographers and crackpots all over the www.global.world.com So his satisfaction is that his idea became a reality, and greater than his dream... And our satisfaction is that his ideas and dreams built a global photographic community where we are able to share our ideas and dreams...
Salut..!! Chase: Long Live the King...
So... now the page turns... another chapter...
Welcome Dan and Doug: Long Live the Kings...
Jedo


----------

